# COD MW2 Update



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Had to update my PS3 tonight and now when I try to play COD online, I get into a game select a gun (if I get that far) and then it freezes. I have tried 4 times in the past 5-10 minutes.

This happened anyone else??

BTW.. my other PS3 broke at xmas so I had to buy this new one so I hope it's not it!! Internet connection is fine!


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Get Xbox :thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mate I have the exact same problem! I just rung sony to complain and got a reference number incase my ps3 broke again (im on my 4th)


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Same here


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Seems its a wide spread problem.

http://www.infinityward.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=260428


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

dal23 said:


> Mate I have the exact same problem! I just rung sony to complain and got a reference number incase my ps3 broke again *(im on my 4th)*












:lol:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

What is that puntoboy? lol


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

dal23 said:


> What is that puntoboy? lol


Just fed up of the PS3 fanboys talking about how unreliable the 360 is. :lol:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Free online gaming, cant complain if it goes down now and again... My eyes might get a rest tonight (


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm not a "fanboy" lol. I know first hand how unreliable the PS3 can be so i'm not going to get into a reliability debate :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

dal23 said:


> I'm not a "fanboy" lol. I know first hand how unreliable the PS3 can be so i'm not going to get into a reliability debate :lol:


Never said you were mate.


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn it!! I was hoping to get upto 65ish tonight..(currently 62) and then get prestige this weekend!! Gutted!


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Im sure it will be sorted soon enough


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

To be fair I slated x-box's before but I've had one since they were first released and my PS3 broke first.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Had the exact same problem. Fine now.


----------

